# Aquariums nationwide show increased attendance



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

The only aquarium I've been to is the Camden aquarium in Camden NJ. I have been wanting to go to the Baltimore Aquarium for quite some time. Camden Aquarium is pretty nice, just don't go wandering to far away from the waterfront.


----------



## Ripple1 (Jan 27, 2013)

I haven't been to too many aquariums either. Been to the Texas State Aquarium a couple times. Really geared toward marine fish. The San Antonio Zoo did have the Africa Alive exhibit a while back. Lots of cichlids then.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds very cool. The Camden Aquarium has a hippo exhibit. In with the hippo are tons of African cichlids. It's very cool, but the water is pretty dirty from the hippos.


----------



## eric1 (Aug 21, 2012)

If you ever see the hippo/cichlid exhibit at Disney's wildlife park, you will never forget it. Maybe Ripple can post a video of it, if he hasn't done so already.


----------



## Ripple1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Cichlids and Hippos


----------



## eric1 (Aug 21, 2012)

You have found it all, haven't you?!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I've been to big aquariums in Boston, Baltimore, Monterey, Amsterdam, and Duluth (not so big, but had a Great Lakes display). I do love them, but sometimes wonder if the captive animals could be better cared for. I don't remember where, but there was a Lake Tanganyika tank with about one of each of the major genera: One cyp, one troph, one front, etc. I just shook my head and kept going. 

I hope to get to Atlanta one of these days but am heading to Denver next month: has anyone been to the Downtown Aquarium?


----------

